# New to the forum



## Damien (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum, been on the lookout for some good written martial arts content recently and stumbled across this place, which somehow I'd never found before!

As a bit of an introduction, I've been training primarily Shaolin Kung Fu for about 14 years teaching for over 10. I'm also a personal trainer and archaeologist (just because I'm not busy enough...). After a good while in the industry and slogging my way through a PhD I am moving out of that world though to focus on kung fu teaching and being a PT. With that being the case I started up a kung fu and fitness YouTube channel as something to help keep me busy during lockdown.

I'm a bit of a geek, and with my research background I'm always looking to try and improve my training with the sports science. I don't see why we can't update traditional training methods and still keep the wisdom built up over the years.

Currently UK based, but at some point in the nearish future (travel restrictions allowing), I'll be moving to Sydney. 

I look forward to reading some interesting content and having some lively discussions!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 23, 2021)

Damien said:


> I've been training primarily Shaolin Kung Fu for about 14 years teaching for over 10.


What kind Shaolin Kung Fu do you train? Some people call long fist as northern Shaolin. Some people call Shaolin temple MA as Shaolin Kung Fu.


----------



## Buka (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Damien.


----------



## Graywalker (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Damien.


----------



## Damien (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks all.



Kung Fu Wang said:


> What kind Shaolin Kung Fu do you train? Some people call long fist as northern Shaolin. Some people call Shaolin temple MA as Shaolin Kung Fu.



Shaolin from the temple, plus some of the more traditional stuff that you get out in the villages around Songshan.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 24, 2021)

Ah welcome Damien great to have you here . Oh wow your training would have been an incredible experience!

And yep Australia ain't too bad


----------



## Shatteredzen (Apr 6, 2021)

Damien said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forum, been on the lookout for some good written martial arts content recently and stumbled across this place, which somehow I'd never found before!
> 
> ...



Hiya, I am new and also a bit of a geek, got any sweet Kung Fu manuscripts in your collection?


----------



## Damien (Apr 7, 2021)

Shatteredzen said:


> Hiya, I am new and also a bit of a geek, got any sweet Kung Fu manuscripts in your collection?


Not overly. A few little snippets of forms poems, a couple of modern books and hundreds of pages of my own notes!

I know plenty of people out there have libraries of books and copies of old manuscripts, but it's not something I've gone after. My Mandarin is far far too basic for that!


----------

